# Ladyrose's New Tummy Shot.



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 27, 2006)

I thought that I would share a lil bit of the ole girl.... LOL 

View attachment WhitePose.jpg


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 27, 2006)

Sexy picture ;-)


----------



## William (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi 

Lovely skin and lovely bulges 

William




Ladyrose1952 said:


> I thought that I would share a lil bit of the ole girl.... LOL


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Mar 27, 2006)

WOW very sexy. So you like BHM's too? Sexy BBW like yourself are hard to find.


----------



## missaf (Mar 27, 2006)

Holy catfish, LR, that is one sexy pic


----------



## Morganne (Mar 28, 2006)

You have some great ideas on visuals Ladyrose. Adore the thumb ring as well.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 28, 2006)

Very sexy LR Thanks for sharing!


----------



## george_t (Mar 28, 2006)

Very nice picture, Ladyrose. Thanks for posting.
I really hope you will post sometime shots of your incredible legs


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 28, 2006)

Miss_Scandinavia said:


> Sexy picture ;-)


 
Thank you Miss_Scandinavia, it is nice to get compliments from other Beautiful BBWs.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 28, 2006)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> Lovely skin and lovely bulges
> 
> William


 
Thank you William, I love it when a man notices my finer aspects....


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 28, 2006)

bigdaddyj112419 said:


> WOW very sexy. So you like BHM's too? Sexy BBW like yourself are hard to find.


 
I love all men, but if I were to have a preferance, a BHM is the shiznet for me doll. Thanks Sweatheart.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 28, 2006)

missaf said:


> Holy catfish, LR, that is one sexy pic


 
Thank you missaf, I appreciate your comments, you are a good friend.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 28, 2006)

Morganne said:


> You have some great ideas on visuals Ladyrose. Adore the thumb ring as well.


 
Thank you Morganne, I actually wear three rings on each hand, they are silver as I am alergic to Gold.... Thumb, Middle and Pinky rings that is. I luv um too.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 28, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Very sexy LR Thanks for sharing!


 
Thank you Falling Boy, you are too sweat.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 28, 2006)

george_t said:


> Very nice picture, Ladyrose. Thanks for posting.
> I really hope you will post sometime shots of your incredible legs


 
Thank you George, I am working on the leg shots too.


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I love all men, but if I were to have a preferance, a BHM is the shiznet for me doll. Thanks Sweatheart.




I love all women too, but a BBW turns me on way more than any skinny girl. :eat2:


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Apr 9, 2006)

very sexy would love to lick n fondle ur tummy


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 11, 2006)

(continued from a post on another thread)

Looking at Ladyrose's pics: yes


----------



## Obesus (Apr 11, 2006)

Just a great big sigh....that is a very nice tummy, indeed.....sigh! Obe dreams of silk and spices and ocean trips across the Pacific...clouds....ooooh!



Ladyrose1952 said:


> I thought that I would share a lil bit of the ole girl.... LOL



PS...did I mention that Burne-Jones and Dante Gabriel Rosetti used to walk the streets of London during the mid-Nineteenth Century and were in the habit of exclaiming whenever they saw a beautiful woman who might eventually feature in one of their paintings...."My God, what a stunner!" ??
That has always impressed me, deeply.


----------



## Loves2PamperSSBBW (Apr 12, 2006)

i wish i can Pamper you and make you mine lol
well take good care and send me a cool pic to me for my Birthday Gift lol


----------

